# Kioti LB 1714



## HarryG

Just picked up a used Kioti LB 1714. That is a 17HP 4WD manual shuttle shift. About a 1989 vintage but real good shape and very low hours. Just couldn't pass it up. I believe model was made from 88 to 90 and shares platform with LB 1914 which is a current model. 
Any info, opines either good, bad or indifferent? 
Should pull a 4' bush hog with ease with 14 PTO hp and good for tight areas. Thoughts?


----------



## mark777

Hi Harry,

I looked at one AFTER I bought my Massey Ferguson 1020. I really needed a Loader & BB. and the Kioti did not have one.

But I was impressed with Kioti just the same. At the time I crunched the numbers and it was :
14.5 PTO HP
8-8 FWD/REVS. transmission (shuttle shift)
1800 lbs.
57 C.I. Daedong 3 cyl engine
Book on it is
Premium $4,385
Good $4,060
Fair $3,625
But reality is where your location is, Low hours and maintenance.

Gentleman selling it (private party not dealer) wanted $5,500 and would not take one cent less. Told a friend about it and we went back the next afternoon....too late. SOLD.

Good luck with your new tractor. Regards, Mark


----------



## Durwood

I didn't even know that they made that small of a tractor till i saw one on E-bay. Looks like a nice little tractor. Something about the size i'll be looking for when it comes time to buy one.


----------



## Ingersoll444

I have seen a few of these around, and seem like a realy nice lower cost tractor. Have fun with your new ride, I am sure you will find many uses for it.


----------



## HarryG

I don't have possesion yet but think I got a real decent deal. Yes Durwood, yes, it was the one on EBAY. Went up twice for auction and hardly no one bid. I won the first bidding but reserve wasn't met. Went up again,,,,,same stuff, I just couldn't pass it up. Sometimes things just don't sell.
Well, I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## Durwood

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *I don't have possesion yet but think I got a real decent deal. Yes Durwood, yes, it was the one on EBAY. Went up twice for auction and hardly no one bid. I won the first bidding but reserve wasn't met. Went up again,,,,,same stuff, I just couldn't pass it up. Sometimes things just don't sell.
> Well, I guess I'll find out soon. *


Did you get that tractor home OK harry? And what do you think of it? I went back looking at it on E-bay and it really looks like you got a really nice tractor.


----------



## Archdean

Harry, Congratulations send me a pic please!!


----------



## bontai Joe

I'm looking forward to pics too! Sounds like a substantial machine at a garden tractor price. I drive by a Kioti dealer every night on my way home from work (one of the dubious benefits of driving 50 miles each way).


----------



## HarryG

I should be getting it this weekend. Some may say I'm crazy for buying sight unseen but I've done such things before when the price is right and opportunity is there. Of course there is a possibility that I could get be burned but I feel pretty comfortable. Its a dealer business and we has several discussions on phone and actually he can't understand why no one wanted to bid. Thats the way it goes I guess. I actually had no intention of buying a tractor on EBay but there is a first time for everything. 
Found a good source for hauling for those interested, its on Yesterdays Tractors. I put a "wanted hauled " ad up and got several realistic fees for hauling.
I'll do my usual look over and change all filters, fluids, etc. I'm a fanatic for proper service. I have a friend with a Kioti and he has always had good luck with it with no problems. They are not a big, big name in tractors but their quality in my opine is up there with the best.


----------



## frankie johnson

HarryG said:


> Just picked up a used Kioti LB 1714. That is a 17HP 4WD manual shuttle shift. About a 1989 vintage but real good shape and very low hours. Just couldn't pass it up. I believe model was made from 88 to 90 and shares platform with LB 1914 which is a current model.
> Any info, opines either good, bad or indifferent?
> Should pull a 4' bush hog with ease with 14 PTO hp and good for tight areas. Thoughts?


I have the same tractor 1989 kioti LB1714 yes it will pull a 4 foot brushhog with ease, I had a 5 foot king cutter bush hog on mine and a 5 foot finish mower on it and it pulled it with no problem at all. My kioti tractor had ag tires on it and the rear tires were filled with fluid and i have a rhino 2406s frontend loader on it to balance the weight. I have the rhino 2406s frontend loader and the yanmar 660 backhoe on it and i replaced the ag tires with wide turf tires front and back and the tractor works great i've done alot of work with it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Frankie, you got any pictures of yours?


----------

